# how can we get laws changed?



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

we all know that the laws considering animals welfare and breeding need to be changed. such as things as bringing back the dog license but for other animals as well.

but we can go on about it until we are blue in the face, but how do we go about it to get it changed for real?


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

I doubt that bringing back licencing would make much difference to dogs wellfare. responsible owners would pay the fee, the dipsticks just wouldn't bother. After all, the law says I have to insure my car, yet I, like everyone else who are 'responsible' still have to pay a premium to cover the arses who dont bother, It would be the same with dog licences I'm afraid.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

they should be able to make it so that you cant buy a dog etc without a license. but i bet that would not work


----------



## Barkie (Aug 22, 2011)

I know dog licensing didn't work. The licence money paid for dog wardens and vans to pick up strays. The government, and no doubt many of the owners, felt it was unfair that responsible owners were paying for the service when it should be the irresponsible owners who caused the problem that should pay. 

I think you need an MP to bring a Private members Bill to the government House of Commons maybe to try to alter or bring in new law.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't think dog licensing should be brought back, but I think it should be made an offence to own a dog that isn't identifiable by chip/tattoo/dna, and the breeder of that animal should be identifiable and ultimately responsible if the owner decided they could no longer cope. 

That'd cut down on the byb's and puppy farmers producing ten or more litters at a go! I'd love to see their faces if such a thing were ever to become law


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

I think that the first thing to do is for these charities with all their money and vets to offer free spays to everyone. Most of these dogs would not be in dogs homes if their owners could of afforded to get their parents spayed. The council should bring back licences in their areas and that money could be used to enforce dog welfare issues.


----------

